# Autumn Hunting Attire



## Doug (18 August 2013)

Good Evening,

I am seeking some advice about attire for autumn hunting. I am hoping to go out with the Farmers Bloodhounds next week and want to ask about what sort of shirt and tie I should be looking for.

I have a tweed hacking jacket and beige jods with dark brown boots.

Would I be going for a white shirt or a check shirt? What colour tie?

Please feel free to post examples! I have never been hunting before 

As I intend to come out hunting during the official season would it be best to get a hunting shirt and stock or is that not the done thing for autumn hunting? The MFA advice for informal attire suggests a shirt and tie so I am not sure.


----------



## spacefaer (18 August 2013)

Hi Doug - ratcatcher before Opening Meet, hunting kit for OM and thereafter.  There used to be a sticky of what to wear. ...

You're fine with hacking jacket and beige/fawn breeches - brown boots are fine with ratcatcher but will look odd with a black hunt coat so should be swopped for black ones after OM.
Either check shirt and dark coloured,  neutrally patterned tie or a stock shirt and coloured stock.

White stock with black hunt coat later



I love this helpful page !
http://www.iwfoxhounds.com/hunting_clothes.php


----------



## Doug (20 August 2013)

spacefaer said:



			Hi Doug - ratcatcher before Opening Meet, hunting kit for OM and thereafter.  There used to be a sticky of what to wear. ...

You're fine with hacking jacket and beige/fawn breeches - brown boots are fine with ratcatcher but will look odd with a black hunt coat so should be swopped for black ones after OM.
Either check shirt and dark coloured,  neutrally patterned tie or a stock shirt and coloured stock.

White stock with black hunt coat later



I love this helpful page !
http://www.iwfoxhounds.com/hunting_clothes.php

Click to expand...

Thank you for the response, that's a handy link.

I have made my choices so hopefully won't look too daft on the day


----------

